# gconcat can`t rw mount



## kidhtc (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello,

I need help with my problem.

FreeBSD 9.0 amd64
System HDD
gconcat 3xHDD - st1
gconcat 2xDD - st2

After some problems with bad blocks on st1 and st2, *I* can't mount storage in r/w mode.

```
NAS# fsck /dev/concat/st2
fsck: Could not determine filesystem type
NAS# fsck_ufs /dev/concat/st2
** /dev/concat/st2
BAD SUPER BLOCK: VALUES IN SUPER BLOCK DISAGREE WITH THOSE IN FIRST ALTERNATE
ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck_ufs: /dev/concat/st2: can't read disk label
```

Thanks for help.


----------



## kidhtc (Jun 17, 2012)

I found a solution to the problem =)

Get one of the backup superblocks on FS: [cmd=]newfs -N /dev/concat/st2[/cmd] and the*n* use [cmd=]fsck_ufs -y -b 128 /dev/concat/st2[/cmd] 

*A*fter fsck is done with the FS, the system successfully mount*s* st2 in r/w mode.


----------

